# 16 lbs. of cheese in the smoker



## mike johnson (Aug 16, 2015)

image.jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Aug 16, 2015






Finally not working on a cool morning. There are going to be lots of happy people around here.


----------



## ak1 (Aug 16, 2015)

I'd be a lot happier if you were my neighbour instead of across the continent.  Looks great.


----------



## tropics (Aug 16, 2015)

looks good from here.


----------



## rdknb (Aug 16, 2015)

mmmm smoked cheese


----------



## driedstick (Aug 20, 2015)

Mike that looks great!! I know you are going to let it rest but did you get a good color on it? Looks like Sharp, pepperjack and colby?? What flavor pellets? I like the apple and cherry on mine. 

I sure wish I could get a cool morning over here to do some, my stock pile is running low also. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## jue03 (Aug 20, 2015)

Wow! I'm jealous.....and hungry! That will be sooo good! I did blue cheese the other day, tasted heavenly! Do you ship? Hihi [emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------



## b-one (Aug 20, 2015)

Nice looking load!


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 20, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Mike that looks great!! I know you are going to let it rest but did you get a good color on it? Looks like Sharp, pepperjack and colby?? What flavor pellets? I like the apple and cherry on mine.
> 
> I sure wish I could get a cool morning over here to do some, my stock pile is running low also.
> 
> ...


i don't usually go for color. I smoke it for 3 hours using peach pellets in my amnps. I find that peach compliments cheese the best and everyone loves it so I stick to it.


----------



## worktogthr (Aug 20, 2015)

Only good thing about the end of summer.   Cheese smoking weather!!


----------

